# Is there a beginers guide to fish tank Photgraphy?



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey all.. Im a total Camera noob. Couldn't tell you anything.. BUT eager to learn. My current Camera isnt anything special. Its a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ18 SLR body. 

If there is a thread or anything that has beginners tips on taking good pics of your fish tanks, fish and anything else to do with Photography and the aquarium hobby id love to see it. or if anyone has great advice.. Id like that to.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## anubiasnick (Mar 20, 2011)

me too


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.aquatic-photography.com/forum/forum.php


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Aquaticfan,

This is a site that I found helpful when I started trying to photograph my aquariums.


----------



## NatureGrafix (Nov 21, 2011)

My short advice. Tripod. Having your camera VERY stable, making use of a remote shutter release, makes a world of difference. For saturated colors, using a polarizing lens. 
Your Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ18 camera (while it is NOT an SLR) is a very capable camera if you take the time to learn it's capabilities.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

My primary advice would be to invest in an external flash that you can fire off-shoe either wirelessly or with a hotshoe cable. Using a flash to illuminate the tank from directly above the water while shooting from outside the glass will make a night and day change in the quality you get out of your aquarium photographs.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow. Lots of great advice. I will check it all out. For now I'm stuck with what I've got as a camera. Down the road I will upgrade. As pointed out I'm sure the one I have is capable. I just need to understand how to use it and the settings. I've never gotten into photography. But would love to rage great pics of my tanks I've invested into time and money. Thanks everyone for the info and advice. If you have any more thoughts or tips I'm all ears.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

With correct technique a tripod is unnecessary and actually more of a hindrance. You can't really move with the action. Or the fish. You need to be looking through the viewfinder while shooting. So what is correct technique? First off looking through the viewfinder. Looking at an lcd screen while shooting is a great way to get some of the best blurred shots. And if that's what you want have at it. If you're holding the camera against your eye your arms are usually against your body. That gives you almost a tripod effect. Three points of contact. Next? Take a breath. Hold it. Then "squeeze" the shutter. Don't *push* the button. *Squeeze* it. Soft and gentle. No sudden movement. Just like firing a gun. In general I shoot to my left. My body faces right and the camera faces the subject. My left arm is against my body with my forearm in a tripod position. My right hand is also on the camera shutter and as close to my side as possible. Again all for the tripod effect. It's a steady stance to use.


----------



## NatureGrafix (Nov 21, 2011)

A nice little primer at the link, Aquaticfan... made specifically for making photographs of aquarium layouts suitable for judging.

http://en.iaplc.com/howto/index.html


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm working on one for this forum 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...guide-aquarium-photography-work-progress.html

Work in progress though.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

NatureGrafix said:


> My short advice. Tripod. Having your camera VERY stable, making use of a remote shutter release, makes a world of difference. For saturated colors, using a polarizing lens.
> Your Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ18 camera (while it is NOT an SLR) is a very capable camera if you take the time to learn it's capabilities.


For full tanks shots yes I agree, a tripod is handy for many if they don't have off camera lighting or fast lenses since they would have to shoot at slower shutter speeds. That IAPLC photo page is geared toward all levels so even someone with a point & shoot can at least take a decent full tank shot. For shooting individual fish then fast lens and/or off-camera lighting is a must.


----------

